# Ein FU für mehrere Geräte?



## scriptorius (15 Februar 2008)

Guten Tag erst einmal, 
ich bin völlig neu in diesem Forum und sicher auch ein völliges Greenhorn. In der Werkstatt, die ich betreibe, gibt es aufgrund eines Ortswechsels keinen Drehstrom. Da ich aber 3 solche Geräte habe(Bohrmaschine und zwei Schleifmaschinen) und nur ungern überall neue Motoren einbauen würde, meine Frage: Muß ich für jedes Gerät einen eigenen passenden FU erwerben, um es am Wechselstromnetz betreiben zu können. Die Leistungsaufnahmen der Geräte sind eher klein (Holzwerkstatt), um ein Beispiel zu nennen, der Wasserschleifer hat folgende Angabe: Dreieck/Stern 230/380V o,37 KW, 1,1A, 1400 U/min
Was würdet Ihr mir auch im Hinblick auf die kostengünstigste Lösung empfehlen? Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten und Ratschläge!


----------



## volker (15 Februar 2008)

du kannst ohne probleme mehrere motore an einem fu betreiben.
wenn alle motore gleichzeitig laufen sollen/können, addiere die leistung/strom und wähle einen entsprechenden fu mit 230V eingangsspannung.
die motore 230/400V müssen dann im dreieck angeschlossen werden. motore 400/660V wären nicht geeignet


----------



## himbeergeist (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen

ich habe guter Erfahrungen mit Siemens Sinamics G110 gemacht. Diese gibt es bis zu einer Leistungsklasse von 2,2kW, im Starterset auch mit Software, BOP und Serieller Verbindungseinheit zum Rechner. 
Zu Deinem Projekt wäre noch folgendes gut zu wissen.
Haben alle Motoren die gleiche Leistung? Wieviele Motoren müssen gleichzeitig davon laufen?

Herzliche Grüße

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (15 Februar 2008)

volker schrieb:


> du kannst ohne probleme mehrere motore an einem fu betreiben.
> wenn alle motore gleichzeitig laufen sollen/können, addiere die leistung/strom und wähle einen entsprechenden fu mit 230V eingangsspannung.


 
Funktionieren tut das wunderbar, habe ich auch schon gemacht. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen bei jedem Motor einen eigenen Motorschutz zu installieren. Auch ist auf eine EMV gerechte Motorleitung zu achten.

FRank


----------



## TommyG (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

im Prinzip hast du recht...

Suche Dir den größten Antrieb aus und 'bay Dich mal zu den FU's. Letztlich bleibt Dir nur die Wahl mittelfristig die beiden anderen Phasen ranzuschaffen.

Bist du so weit außerhalb, oder ist es eher nen 'Kellerprojekt'

Greetz, Tom


----------



## scriptorius (15 Februar 2008)

*Tausend Dank für die nützlichen Antworten*

 da ich immer nur ein Gerät zu einer Zeit laufen lassen will, es aber auch kein Kellerprojekt, sondern eine Restauratorenwerkstatt ist, deren Hauszuleitung keine 380V zuläßt, werde ich die Siemens Variante mal in Augenschein nehmen. Also nochmals tausend Dank!


----------



## Zottel (16 Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich zu der Sache nicht geäußert, da ich mit soetwas keine Erfahrung habe. Meine Überlegungen sind rein theoretisch.
Er sprach von Maschinen mit Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf. So ein Motor wird normalerweise anstelle von Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf vom FU langsam an einer Rampe hochgefahren. Aber was passiert, wenn der FU sozusagen das Drehstromnetz für die Werkstatt liefert und man die größte dieser Maschinen per Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf zuschaltet? Bzw. einen stehenden Motor zuschaltet?
Wenn der FU für die Summe der Motoren ausgelegt ist, würde er aufgrund des Anlaufüberstroms auf Störung gehen müssen.
Man könnte den Fu für den Überstrom auslegen, aber dann wäre man in der Gegend der 10 fachen Leistung.
Man könnte es mit "Motor Fangen" (FU schaltet auf Motor mit unbekannter Drehzahl auf, ohne Drehgeber-Rückmeldung) probieren, aber dann sieht der FU die Kombination laufender und stehender Motoren
Das könnte er bestenfalls wie einen nahezu stehenden Motor werten, auf ein paar Hz mit entsprechender U/f-Absenkung runterregeln. Die schon laufenden Maschinen machen Vollbremsung, treffen den anlaufenden bei irgendeiner Drehzahl und laufen wieder mit ihm hoch.
Denkfehler? Was meint ihr?


----------



## ge-nka (16 Februar 2008)

Denkfehler von Anfang an.


volker schrieb:


> du kannst ohne probleme mehrere motore an einem fu betreiben.
> wenn alle motore gleichzeitig laufen sollen/können, addiere die leistung/strom und wähle einen entsprechenden fu mit 230V eingangsspannung.
> die motore 230/400V müssen dann im dreieck angeschlossen werden. motore 400/660V wären nicht geeignet



Als Ergänzung  Stern-Dreieck  Anlauf  ist  nicht  möglich,
und wenn vorhanden ,muß auf Dreieck umverdrahtet werden.

Die sauberste Lösung ist wenn man etwas Kabel  zieht
und so verdrahtet ,dass "Maschine aus"-"FU aus",
neue " Maschine ein"- "FU Hochfahren".
Ich weiß nicht wieviele Maschienen es sind,
Aber man kann noch zwischen den Parametersätzen umschalten,
damit wären z.B . bei Danfooss 4 Parametersätze - 4 Verschiedene Rampen,Stromgrenzen,min-max Frequenz usw.
Das heißt vier verschidene Motoren können angesteuert,werden ohne irgendwas zu fuschen.


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Februar 2008)

hier mal die Infos zu Sinamics G110

http://www.automation.siemens.com/sd/sinamicsg110/index_00.htm

Frank


----------



## Gecht (16 Februar 2008)

scriptorius schrieb:


> Dreieck/Stern 230/380V o,37 KW, 1,1A, 1400 U/min



Die Formel P=Wurzel3*U*I nicht vergessen!
Wenn Du die Motoren nach 230V umverdrahtest, muss du den "höheren" Strom vom Typenschild nehmen, und dementsprechend eine grössere FU kaufen.
Was ist für dich eine günstige Lösung? Ich würde glaub zu einzel FUs tendieren, weniger Stress bei der Hardware, du kannst einen Schukostecker dranmachen und auf der anderen Seite einen Cekon. Bei der Ein FU Lösung musst du ja ein eigenes Netz aufbauen.
...und beim EBEI gibts kleinere Leistungen im Verhältnis billiger.


----------



## plc_tippser (16 Februar 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu der Sache nicht geäußert, da ich mit soetwas keine Erfahrung habe. Meine Überlegungen sind rein theoretisch.
> Er sprach von Maschinen mit Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf. So ein Motor wird normalerweise anstelle von Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf vom FU langsam an einer Rampe hochgefahren. Aber was passiert, wenn der FU sozusagen das Drehstromnetz für die Werkstatt liefert und man die größte dieser Maschinen per Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf zuschaltet? Bzw. einen stehenden Motor zuschaltet?
> Wenn der FU für die Summe der Motoren ausgelegt ist, würde er aufgrund des Anlaufüberstroms auf Störung gehen müssen.
> Man könnte den Fu für den Überstrom auslegen, aber dann wäre man in der Gegend der 10 fachen Leistung.
> ...


 
Hei Zottel, wo steht etwas von Stern/Dreieck-Anlauf?

Man sollte auf jeglichen Regelverkehr verzichten, FU = 50Hz und ab.
Wenn nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig läuft, wie oben beschrieben sehe ich auch kein weiteres Problem.

pt


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Februar 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Man sollte auf jeglichen Regelverkehr verzichten, FU = 50Hz und ab.
> 
> 
> pt


 

..also eine Anlauframpe sollte man schon vorsehen, gerade beim 230V Betrieb an einer Steckdose, den Anlaufstrom sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Frank


----------

